# Check out this mount



## triple-e (Nov 2, 2010)

Randys racks and relics mounted this one. The farmer that found it dead wanted it mounted the way he found it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

What I could see was great. Unfortunately the photo was partly covered by a block ad imposed over part of it. The advertising space on this website is really getting ridiculous. The forum pages are surrounded by ads on all 4 sides and now more ads are starting to actually cover up postings.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

DFJISH said:


> What I could see was great. Unfortunately the photo was partly covered by a block ad imposed over part of it. The advertising space on this website is really getting ridiculous. The forum pages are surrounded by ads on all 4 sides and now more ads are starting to actually cover up postings.


I always get a chuckle out of that... :lol:
What I found particularly amusing in this thread was,, there were ads covering up _other ads_... :lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

DFJISH said:


> What I could see was great. Unfortunately the photo was partly covered by a block ad imposed over part of it. The advertising space on this website is really getting ridiculous. The forum pages are surrounded by ads on all 4 sides and now more ads are starting to actually cover up postings.


The only ad I have near the thread is off to the right out of the way. When I clicked on the thumb nails they came seperate with nothing in the way. I pay 15 bucks or so a year which is cheep for the enjoyment (entertainment)I get out of the site.

Now back to the thread.

triple-e. I like the farmers frame of mind. Nice mount.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

very cool


----------



## Farm Lane (Jul 8, 2012)

DFJISH said:


> What I could see was great. Unfortunately the photo was partly covered by a block ad imposed over part of it. The advertising space on this website is really getting ridiculous. The forum pages are surrounded by ads on all 4 sides and now more ads are starting to actually cover up postings.


Just search an ad blocker and it works fine. I can't see any ads and its free.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Farm Lane said:


> Just search an ad blocker and it works fine. I can't see any ads and its free.


THANK YOU! Wow! I installed an ad blocker and now they are ALL gone.


----------



## Hunt'N'Fish (Jul 11, 2011)

Is this a big 9 point in the charlotte area? My buddy was after a 9 point that died the same way and the farmer was having it mounted. Curious as the whether this is it or not?


----------



## triple-e (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes it is

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cornellbill13 (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome mount.


----------



## Out Cast (Jan 7, 2011)

very cool. I'm curious is that the actual tree?


----------

